
"I did my part by reading about virtualization in a trade journal. Now you do the software part" - iamelgringo
http://www.dilbert.com/comics/dilbert/archive/dilbert-20080212.html
======
marcus
Ouch that rings a bell, the only thing I hated more back in my days in the
slave mines were managers who insisted something wasn't possible without
understanding it.

I ended up only pitching ideas after I completed a prototype otherwise the
idea would be dismissed in a blink.

------
rams
Damn, I was working till recently for a virtualization startup! You sometimes
wonder if Scott Adams hides inside closets or conference rooms to get this
kind of insight. Or maybe it was just his tenure at Bell Atlantic or wherever
he worked for a long time.

~~~
davidw
I seem to recall that he invites, or used to invite, people to send him their
stories.

------
edw519
PHBs are like cats and dogs (sorry Dogbert and Catbert). They must be trained.
The only real difference is that you can move on if you don't feel like
training your PHB.

~~~
marcus
The problem is they aren't worth training, the best trained PHB is still a lot
less enjoyable to work for, than working for yourself with your friends on a
startup you love.

------
evilneanderthal
I did my part reading about high morale and good working conditions in a trade
journal. Now you do the manager part.

